# Generator - Troy Bilt 6250



## Sophie (Jan 29, 2015)

The boyfriend bought this generator the day before the big New England storm but we didn't have to use it and we're trying to decide whether we should keep it to run our Harman pellet stove, TV, etc or return it.  

He's thrilled with the size but I've been reading a little about inverter generators and wonder if the Troy Bilt might damage the pellet stove and television electronics.

We don't want to invest a great deal ($1,000.00+/-) so if we did buy an inverter generator, it would probably be a small one and I'm wondering if it would be capable of running anything other than the stove.

I would appreciate any advice.

Thanks.


----------



## jackman (Jan 29, 2015)

Keep the generator and put a true sine wave UPS (APC Smart-UPS 750 or equivalent) on your stove. When the power goes out plug the UPS into the generator.


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yup. This cleans the power right up and gives you a time buffer to get the gen set running.


----------



## HP52NOVA (Jan 30, 2015)

jackman said:


> Keep the generator and put a true sine wave UPS (APC Smart-UPS 750 or equivalent) on your stove. When the power goes out plug the UPS into the generator.



yup


----------



## bdud (Jan 30, 2015)

I think this has been covered a few times but "Line Interactive" ups's do not filter everything that comes in the line input, they also may not convert a square wave to sine wave. The "Delta Conversion" ups's are continually floated across its inverter which supplies load output, true voltage and sine wave are output from these units whether on mains/generator or battery power. These units come at a price premium for a reason. Our company uses APC Symmetra ups's which are delta for our critical machines.
A lot of people have not had a problem running a regular generator which is primarily designed for construction uses, pumps, lights, etc. and for this they work great, but it is not the same as an inverter generator. Inverter generators are found in most if not all stationary "whole house" generators. The mobile inverter generators are used a lot in caravans where loud noises do not go down well. A another great plus with inverter generators is they reduce revs when load requirements are lower, which saves gas and lower noise output. When hurricane Sandy hit I read many people had problems finding gas for their generators because of lines and the power cuts. The Honda EU2000 for example can run up to 9.6hrs on 1 gallon. 
I would check craigslist to see if anyone is selling an inverter generator and return your existing unit.
On my Harman insert on the label inside the side door it says 4.1A startup and 2.1A running, so ~450Watts /  250Watt, even a small unit should work.
YMMV..


----------



## unbidden (Jan 30, 2015)

Keep the generator, install a manual transfer switch (don't backfeed) and as suggested, run a ups on the stove.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 30, 2015)

bdud said:


> I think this has been covered a few times but "Line Interactive" ups's do not filter everything that comes in the line input, they also may not convert a square wave to sine wave. The "Delta Conversion" ups's are continually floated across its inverter which supplies load output, true voltage and sine wave are output from these units whether on mains/generator or battery power. These units come at a price premium for a reason. Our company uses APC Symmetra ups's which are delta for our critical machines.
> A lot of people have not had a problem running a regular generator which is primarily designed for construction uses, pumps, lights, etc. and for this they work great, but it is not the same as an inverter generator. *Inverter generators are found in most if not all stationary "whole house" generators*. The mobile inverter generators are used a lot in caravans where loud noises do not go down well. A another great plus with inverter generators is they reduce revs when load requirements are lower, which saves gas and lower noise output. When hurricane Sandy hit I read many people had problems finding gas for their generators because of lines and the power cuts. *The Honda EU2000 for example can run up to 9.6hrs on 1 gallon.*
> I would check craigslist to see if anyone is selling an inverter generator and return your existing unit.
> On my Harman insert on the label inside the side door it says 4.1A startup and 2.1A running, so ~450Watts /  250Watt, even a small unit should work.
> YMMV..


 
Thats news to me.  I'd sure like to see some links to examples.

The Honda is at half load btw and 2000 watts is pretty wimpy


----------



## MadMax31 (Jan 30, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Thats news to me.  I'd sure like to see some links to examples.
> 
> The Honda is at half load btw and 2000 watts is pretty wimpy


 

I couldnt justify 989.99 for a 2000w Honda. So I spent 500 on a 7500 watt traditional genny, and installed a Line Conditioner that feeds Boiler ( with electronics galore ) and future for Pellet Stove. Now I have 240 for well pump as well.

I really like the inverter generators for work, but for my home they just dont cut it.No 240, and limitied watts.


----------



## richkorn (Jan 30, 2015)

bdud said:


> The Honda EU2000 for example can run up to 9.6hrs on 1 gallon.



Mine ran once for 12 hours on 1 gal.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 30, 2015)

MadMax31 said:


> I couldnt justify 989.99 for a 2000w Honda. So I spent 500 on a 7500 watt traditional genny, and installed a Line Conditioner that feeds Boiler ( with electronics galore ) and future for Pellet Stove. Now I have 240 for well pump as well.
> 
> I really like the inverter generators for work, but for my home they just dont cut it.No 240, and limitied watts.


 
That don't answer my question.  I want a reference to a whole house standby genny thats inverter.....

I have an inverter a Yamaha 2800I (btw) Yamaha makes the 7 pole  generator head for Honda.


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Most of the Generac whole home gen sets I have worked on are not inverter. I have seen a couple models from them recently that offer the inverter, but most of the time they are not and even Generac suggests line conditioners for sensitive equipment. The True Power gimmick on the Guardian series doesn't work well unless the gen set is under at least 50% load. Under that and the wave form is not very clean.

Now the Synergy series on the other hand puts out some pretty damned clean power. Also a fairly impressive control setup. 

Anyways I think the blanket statement of all whole house gen sets being inverter is grossly incorrect.


----------



## chken (Jan 30, 2015)

A Ramsond pure sine 1500 inverter generator would be cheaper.


----------



## chken (Jan 30, 2015)

bdud said:


> I think this has been covered a few times but "Line Interactive" ups's do not filter everything that comes in the line input, they also may not convert a square wave to sine wave. The "Delta Conversion" ups's are continually floated across its inverter which supplies load output, true voltage and sine wave are output from these units whether on mains/generator or battery power. These units come at a price premium for a reason. Our company uses APC Symmetra ups's which are delta for our critical machines.


I'm a little confused. I have a line interactive UPS, but I thought the point was that by not running the power off the battery constantly, it extended the battery life. So, if the power is clean, it passes thru. When it's dirty, the AVR can kick in to boost or lower the voltage and if it's really bad just switch to the battery. No?


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2015)

FWIW, our APS brand UPS refused to work with the power from our old Coleman contractor generator. We now have a Yamaha inverter generator and it works like a charm for everything. Much, much quieter too and quite frugal with the gas consumption. It runs our refrig and freezer, plus some lights and the tv.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 30, 2015)

begreen said:


> FWIW, our APS brand UPS refused to work with the power from our old Coleman contractor generator. We now have a Yamaha inverter generator and it works like a charm for everything. Much, much quieter too and quite frugal with the gas consumption. It runs our refrig and freezer, plus some lights and the tv.


 
I've had mine (Yamaha Inverter) since they came out about 16 years ago and it's been flawless and it's quiet.  Great product, typical Yamaha dependability too.

IMO, you get what you pay for in power generation.  Buy a cheapo box store portable and you get dirty power and a noisy unit.  Spen the bucks and you get a quiet, quality unit that produces clean, electronic friendly power.


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3 (Jan 30, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> I've had mine (Yamaha Inverter) since they came out about 16 years ago and it's been flawless and it's quiet.  Great product, typical Yamaha dependability too.



Yamaha has always been my brand for ATVs and other equipment. Just not snowmobiles. Good Lord some of THE unsafest skis on the market. They should be illegal.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 30, 2015)

No powered sleds here.  Horse drawn maybe.


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3 (Jan 30, 2015)

you're too old for anything bigger than a '78 single banger John Deer anyways!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 30, 2015)

Johnny_Fiv3 said:


> you're too old for anything bigger than a '78 single banger John Deer anyways!


 
I'd agree with that.  My last sled was a T'Cat 1000cc lake racer.  I get invited 'up north to ride others sleds all the time, I always pass.  I've lost interest.

I'll take that old JD with a Kohler anyday.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sophie said:


> The boyfriend bought this generator the day before the big New England storm but we didn't have to use it and we're trying to decide whether we should keep it to run our Harman pellet stove, TV, etc or return it.
> 
> He's thrilled with the size but I've been reading a little about inverter generators and wonder if the Troy Bilt might damage the pellet stove and television electronics.
> 
> ...



So how much juice do you NEED when the power goes out? Unless it's a lot, I would do an inverter genny, and UPS. It won't take many hours into what looks like will be a longish outage before the reality of fuel consumption sets in. My setup is a 3000w class inverter genny, and a 2200va UPS that can run the boiler on its own for hours. I used to have a 5500/8500 Craftsman Genny that I happily sold when that reality set in here.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 30, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Thats news to me.  I'd sure like to see some links to examples.
> 
> The Honda is at half load btw and 2000 watts is pretty wimpy



I've got a power monitor hooked to my panel. Aside from the big appliances like stove, washer, dryer & dishwasher, the only time it reads over 1000w is when the water pump runs. Even then it doesn't hit 2000w. So 2000w can be lots in an outage.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 30, 2015)

I can easily pull full load (17,000 watts) from my Generac standby if I don't carefully allot the power.  Depends on what you run electrically that equals wattage.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes it does. You must have a pretty big power bill?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Jan 30, 2015)

maple1 said:


> Yes it does. You must have a pretty big power bill?


I cannot run everything on 17KW especially in the winter when the stock tank heaters are sucking amperage.  6 1500 watt heaters is a big pull plus the house.  and the shop with it's welders and cnc machines.  I can't run the shop on the standby, just not enough output and yes, the electric bill averages 500 bucks a month winter and summer.

At some point I'll sell the 17 and get a 25 or 30 KW diesel standby.


----------



## Sophie (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank all of your for your advice.  The reason for the larger sized generator is to power the stove, a chest freezerr and a refrigerator.   However, powering our well pump, furnace for hot water (2 people) and television would make life a lot more civilized and I'm not sure if a smaller generator could power all of that.  I realize that we would need to have an electrician install a switch.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 31, 2015)

How prone are you to outages, and for how long?

We can get by fine here in an outage without the stove or any other big appliances. Our well pump is 120v shallow well, so it doesn't take a whole lot of juice - but we can get by a couple days without using it at all, with what is stored in the bladder tank & in a barrell in the basement & pitcher in the fridge. Freezer & fridge don't use all that much relatively speaking. Cooking via microwave or bbq that also has a sideburner. There are lots of factors in picking a generator. First should be how much juice you really need - a useage monitor is good for that, and might surprise you. Fuel consumption & how hard or easy it is to keep it running after a couple days is another. But getting into wants vs. needs is a personal choice thing. This is what we have:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/LIFAN-En...er-Generator-with-Remote-ESI3600iER/203369836

Runs everything we need on very little gas, including well pump & microwave, the two biggest - although don't try them at the same time. Right now my useage monitor is showing 630w being used, & the fridge is running. Along with the other typical uses - 3 TV's, this desktop I'm on, a PS3, couple lighted rooms. Very adequate conditions for when the power is out. Not everyone has the same useage needs though. So I guess my point is lots of people get generators that are way bigger than they need and get themselves in a pickle when the fuel gets burned up faster than they thought it would - so make sure to evaluate everything relevant. Even if it leads you back to what you got or have, at least you know.


----------



## KB007 (Jan 31, 2015)

If you want to run the well pump, check to see if it's currently running on 110V or 220V and if it's 15A or 20A.  A genny rated at 6250 W is probably going to give you an L14-20R outlet that can deliver 240V @ 20A.  It might be able to run your well pump depending on the pump. The trick to running a smaller generator is to be careful what you have running at any time.  You may be able to run the well pump, but when you do, you might have to shut off most everything else while it's actually running.

Check you pump and anything else you want to run and see how it stacks up against what the genny can deliver.  Also remember that often generators are rated at what they can deliver to multiple outlets / circuits. However, to have it run into a transfer switch, you'll have to use only the largest of these circuits, so you may not get 6200W to your panel, more likley 4800W on an L14-20 (240VX20A = 4800W)  An L14-30 would give you more like 7200 W (240VX30A), so you see there's a little bit of marketing BS involved in some generator ratings.


----------

